# Helmet Cam



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just received a new helmet cam from eBay. I bought the JS4000 at $89.00. So far it seems to be a great little camera for the price. Great picture and sound. Simple to use. Always wanted a GoPro but geez, the price they want for them is, well, crazy.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently got the GoPro 3+ Silver as a gift from my wife. I've only played with it a little but it sure is sweet!

Now, just have to get some more mounts for it so I can really get creative.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Best helmet cam vid ever


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow!!! That could have ruined his day!!


----------

